

Aquamacs 1.4 is out - jimbokun
http://aquamacs.org/press-release-1.4.shtml

======
mechanical_fish
O emacs wizards and fellow wizardly aspirants: Should I be using this instead
of Carbon Emacs?

~~~
ken
Try both and see which you like better. Each is more Mac-like in a different
way.

For example, Aquamacs brags that command-O is Mac-like (Open). However, this
means that they use option = meta, which means other keystrokes like option-U
(umlaut) are not really Mac-like. (Also, Aquamacs doesn't appear to support
non-ASCII keyboard layouts at all, though it can open non-ASCII files, while
in Carbon Emacs I can type Hiragana and even use the native Kanji selector.)
Tradeoffs.

For another, in Emacs the idea of "buffers" and "frames" (Mac windows) are
completely independent concepts, while in Mac apps they're basically the same
thing. Aquamacs tries to use the Mac system (only one buffer per window
frame), but this appears to have some strange consequences, probably because
Emacs really wasn't designed for that. (Choose Preferences, and then close
that window; the preferences buffer goes away, but the window remains.)
Tradeoffs.

Mac OS X and Emacs have very different interfaces, so you can't be perfectly
Emacs-like and Mac-like. Each implementation picks a different set of Mac
features to obey. I suspect you'll gravitate towards one or the other
depending on whether you've used Emacs or Mac OS X longer.

~~~
mechanical_fish
_Aquamacs tries to use the Mac system (only one buffer per window frame)_

Thanks! That tells me that I really need to stick with Carbon Emacs, because
I've been using emacs longer than OS X and such behavior would drive me
straight up a wall. :)

As someone has already suggested on this thread: If I really wanted an editor
that elegantly blended the emacs style and the Mac style, while refusing to
compromise its Mac-like status, I would be using Textmate right now. As it is,
I gave up Textmate and went back to emacs, but I do agree that Textmate is a
work of art.

Thanks to all for their answers. Happy editing!

~~~
bayareaguy
The default for Aquamacs is one buffer per window but theres an easily
accessable option ( Options > Show Buffer in new Frame ) that you can toggle
to get the behavior you want.

------
bprater
Holy cow -- 120 MB! My question: any good interactive tutorials for learning
Emacs? (I'm looking for something like the way learn typing, with repetition,
not just a big list of shortcuts.)

~~~
ajross
Have you tried the online tutorial? It's in the help menu of the GNU build
(not sure about "Aquamacs"), or you can run it with "C-h t".

